
An interesting html5-animated clock - corpus
http://www.animaclock.com/viewfont?font=spinners3_clone&v=-1&clean=1&_mag=2
======
i336_
I like this one a lot more (SWF):
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140604035431/http://lab.mathieu...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140604035431/http://lab.mathieu-
badimon.com/)

2nd row, 2nd column in the tile grid menu.

Also, maybe kill the Archive header, for maximum effect.

That was a really really cool website design. (I just re-found it after last
looking at it sometime circa ~2007. :D)

Definitely needs porting to HTML5 (ideally JS-driven CSS animation).

PS. The odd white thingies at the edges of the page are how it handles 3D
(imperfectly - I think it's deliberately unloading objects in "pan/tilt/rotate
mode" to lower system load)

------
corpus
another one on the site:

[http://www.animaclock.com/viewfont?font=mrcl_kk_ghost&clean=...](http://www.animaclock.com/viewfont?font=mrcl_kk_ghost&clean=1&_mag=1.5)

~~~
corin_
Much nicer animation, to my eyes. If I could buy a nicely built physical clock
with this display I would. Tempted to look into making one myself.. but
suspect I may not get around to it.

------
MurrayHill1980
Javascript clock? You can get an entire animated 6502 CPU. Maybe it could be
used to run a browser, to render the clock :-)
[http://www.visual6502.org/JSSim/](http://www.visual6502.org/JSSim/) Stephen
North

